# Best driver for new/high handicap player



## Sam Guy (Nov 4, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I'm relatively new to the game and really enjoying it. I have most things I need except a driver. I've been watching youtube to death and reading review after review and the one that seems best id the Callaway X Hot.

Any experienced people who would like to help me out I'd be very grateful.

Many thanks,

Sam


----------



## Val (Nov 4, 2014)

Depends on how much you wish to spend but the most forgiving driver I e hit is the Ping G30 sftec, if you are buying a brand new driver go to a reputable seller and try a few drivers


----------



## thomasnathan (Nov 4, 2014)

I am a relatively new player and have recently purchased a Nike Covert 2.0 driver. Really nice balance, nice big club head size and a quality shaft. Feels really nice off the face and is still forgiving due to the cavity back design. Found I was hitting my drives 30-50 yards longer and felt a lot more confident stepping up to the tee. Looks great too :thup:. Only thing I could say is that it's a bit on the expensive side, however the new vapor family of drivers is coming out so prices will probably be cut. If you don't fancy spending too much, check out Benross or Cleveland!! Great clubs and at even better prices. But however I can not speak highly enough of my Nike!!


----------



## MC72 (Nov 4, 2014)

Hi Sam,

The reviews you're reading have probably been posted by golfers who have been playing for a bit and so are likely to be looking for something a little bit different from a driver.

I have no idea how good the x hot driver is, but would suggest you look for details in the reviews on his forgiving it is, I.e what happens when you hit shots from heel and toe of the club. When I first took up golf I got a ping G10 driver which was unbelievably forgiving, allowing me to hit out of the heel, the toe and still giving me a reasonable drive.

Going back to how good the x hot driver is, I've just remembered I know a guy who plays off a handicap of 1 with the x hit so it must be OK!



Sam Guy said:



			Hi everyone,

I'm relatively new to the game and really enjoying it. I have most things I need except a driver. I've been watching youtube to death and reading review after review and the one that seems best id the Callaway X Hot.

Any experienced people who would like to help me out I'd be very grateful.

Many thanks,

Sam
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Sam Guy (Nov 4, 2014)

Many thanks everyone. Some really good advice there. 
Is it ok to buy second hand or would you recommend buying new?

Thanks again


----------



## nta73 (Nov 4, 2014)

nothing wrong with looking at at second hand one!


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 4, 2014)

Ping K15 second hand and you won't regret it  Played the G15 which is forgiving but the K15 just forgives its errant owner time and time again!

Edit - knowing the shaft you'll need is kind of crucial though - imho...


----------



## tsped83 (Nov 4, 2014)

PING K15. All day long.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 4, 2014)

Sam Guy said:



			Many thanks everyone. Some really good advice there. 
Is it ok to buy second hand or would you recommend buying new?

Thanks again 

Click to expand...

Depends how much money you have and where you buy second hand from.  Be very wary of ebay as there are a lot of fakes out there.  If you do do eBay then I'd stick to trusted UK based golf shops with lots of recommendations.

As for new V second hand then the newest models will have the best technology available for forgiveness and distance. But manufacturers bring new models out so quickly that the last model or even the model before that will show little difference. I even suspect in the time it's taken me to write this post Callaway have brought out another new driver. 

If you are buying new then go for a fitting,, preferably somewhere that has launch monitors.  It is impossible to say which one will be best for you, but if I had to pick blind I'd agree with a Ping G30 as the Ping G range always has been about forgiveness and help.

And I may as well say it before someone else does but spending some money on a few lessons and getting a second hand decent driver is probably going to pay off more than spending a lot of money on a new driver and not addressing your swing.  Says the man who has just spunked a lot of money on a brand new set of irons.


----------



## MC72 (Nov 4, 2014)

Shaft not really crucial for a beginner, a regular shaft should be fine until Sam gets a settled swing and then he can start to think about custom fitting or trying different shafts.

Sounds like the K15 driver gets the big thumbs up, and there are plenty of G10/15 drivers on ebay for Â£50 or less which should make it relatively easy to get one to try without shelling out too much at this stage.



AmandaJR said:



			Ping K15 second hand and you won't regret it  Played the G15 which is forgiving but the K15 just forgives its errant owner time and time again!

Edit - knowing the shaft you'll need is kind of crucial though - imho...
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 4, 2014)

And can I say that bit a bit weird as I just typed in ebay in the last post and it seems to have automatically put in the hyperlink.   As it will no doubt do on this one.  Wonder if that works for all web sites then, let me try.....

Daily Mail.


----------



## Sam Guy (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I'm overwhelmed by the response. Sounds like I have dome some things right 
Before hacking around I have had 10 lessons with the pro at my local club. This has paid dividends. the Ping K15 seems to be a good option. Thanks everyone.

Best regards

Sam


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 5, 2014)

Something 12 degrees or over, personally I wouldn't bother with anything lower unless you're willing to enter a world of pain for a loooong time


----------



## One Planer (Nov 5, 2014)

12Â° Ping G10 :thup:

Old, but as reliable as a wood burning stove.


----------



## devonlad (Nov 5, 2014)

If I was you I would string this period out for as long as possible as this is the best bit dreaming about finding your perfect weapon. As soon as you own it the reality kicks in. I would look at second hand, something like a Cobra S-91 Driver which you can pick up for around Â£40.
Best thing about buying second hand is then you can start dreaming of buying a new one..........


----------



## hines57 (Nov 5, 2014)

I'd personally say go and see your club pro and get fitted - there are so many options and alternatives out there, a fitting will give you the best start.


----------



## Maccy (Nov 5, 2014)

I went for a Callaway X2 Hot last month after a fitting at American Golf. I was fairly sure it was what I wanted after comparing lots of reviews for different drivers around my budget, and the helpful chap at AG said it was probably the best for me, he didn't push the sale either (went for a new one off ebay for around Â£130 in the end).

I've had to up the loft to 11.5 but can up it to 12.5 if need be, and I'm enjoying using it (when I get it right!)


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 5, 2014)

Gareth said:



			12Â° Ping G10 :thup:

Old, but as reliable as a wood burning stove.
		
Click to expand...

It's so good the Pro's are still gaming it:


----------



## hovis (Nov 5, 2014)

For a new golfer my advice would be to buy cheap because at the beginning stage of golf you will most certainly be chopping and changing all the clubs in your bag at some point.  Buying ping and titliest is always a good bet as they tend to hold their value more than other manufacturers


----------



## hovis (Nov 5, 2014)

Dan2501 said:



			It's so good the Pro's are still gaming it:






Click to expand...

I HATE the word " gaming "  
It makes my piss itch


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 5, 2014)

Another vote for the K15


----------



## road2ruin (Nov 5, 2014)

If you're concerned about buying off eBay have a look at Golfbidder as they'll have a decent range.

K15 is on there from Â£115.00.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Nov 5, 2014)

Don't make my mistake and buy new and cheap.

Buy quality and second hand. G10 or K15 are perfect ideas. Something equivalent is perfect too.

If you do go new try the new benross drivers or MD, both are cracking VFM!

Regular shaft is fine, swing easy rather than hard for distance. I had a regular shaft as a beginner (when I replaced my cheap driver) and it suited me fine at the beginning and I was in my mid 20s!

Treat yourself to a custom fit Â£300 driver after you have found your putter etc.


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Nov 5, 2014)

Lots of votes for the K15, anyone know how this compares to the G30 SF TECH as from what I read this is basically it's replacement


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 5, 2014)

NorfolkShaun said:



			Lots of votes for the K15, anyone know how this compares to the G30 SF TECH as from what I read this is basically it's replacement
		
Click to expand...


It's not exactky like for like but it's the driver that they are using to fill that gap and give people a bit more forgiveness


----------



## Roops (Nov 5, 2014)

Ping G10, fab driver.


----------



## apj0524 (Nov 5, 2014)

NorfolkShaun said:



			Lots of votes for the K15, anyone know how this compares to the G30 SF TECH as from what I read this is basically it's replacement
		
Click to expand...

About Â£150 and not much difference in performance


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Nov 5, 2014)

apj0524 said:



			About Â£150 and not much difference in performance 

Click to expand...

Aint the the truth


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 5, 2014)

apj0524 said:



			About Â£150 and not much difference in performance 

Click to expand...

This. If Lee Westwood is still gaming () the G10, then that Â£150 can't be giving you much more. G30 looks a lot better though, so depends what you'd prefer. The Â£150 in your back pocket, or some shiny new Turbulation.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Nov 5, 2014)

apj0524 said:



			About Â£150 and not much difference in performance 

Click to expand...

Sounds like a nice series of lessons that!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 5, 2014)

3 wood.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 5, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. If you are new to golf, my advice would be to use whatever you have (assuming you have a driver already) and have some lessons to learn how to use it. A much cheaper option than forking out for a brand new model. Once you are happier with how you hit it and get it in play on a regular(ish) basis my advice would simply go out and try as many makes and models as you can. What suits one person won't be what another would choose. No one model or one make fits all


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Nov 5, 2014)

My first driver was a Ping G5 from ebay.

It was fantastic! I replaced it with a titleist 910D2 and regretted it.

Not until I got my current driver did I get back on track. 

Second hand is definitely the way to go. I'm still tempted every so often to try and find another G5....

The only other thing I'd consider is a deep faced three wood - SLDR mini driver or alike. Very easy to hit.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Nov 6, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			3 wood.
		
Click to expand...

A great option and one to remember for the future but not as much fun for a beginner.


----------

